# Hurricanes Madeline & Lester



## maph (Aug 29, 2016)

Currently 2 hurricanes headed towards Hawaii - Madeline & Lester.  Madeline is projected to pass just to the south of the Big Island on Thursday as a Cat 1 hurricane.  Lester is stronger & a couple days behind, projected to pass just to the north of the islands.

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/cphc/tcpages/?storm=Madeline

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_ep3.shtml?5-daynl#contents


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 29, 2016)

*Hurricane Watch in effect for the Big Island of Hawaii*

Hurricane watch in effect for the Big Island...


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, DH has been tracking. The windward(east) and north sides should be affected the most.  Hope they keep on their projected tracks past the islands. We're flying to Honolulu Thursday and Big Island early next week.  Hopefully will miss Lester's effects.


----------



## Kapolei (Aug 30, 2016)

People can have their guards down because we have so many misses.

Lester has got my attention.  Hope we get another miss.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 30, 2016)

*Another hurricane URL*

www.nhc.noaa.gov

When people have their guards down tragedies happen.

Sterling


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2016)

*Aug 30, 1100EDT Major Hurricane Madeline Approaching The Big Island*

*Major Hurricane Madeline Approaching The Big Island, Significant Impacts Likely*

*Key Points*

· At 11:00 am EDT, the center of Hurricane Madeline was located near latitude 19.3 north and longitude 148.3 west. This position is 445 miles east of Hilo, Hawaii.
o The hurricane is moving west at 10 mph.
o This motion is expected to become west southwesterly later today through early Thursday. 



On the forecast track, the center of Madeline will pass dangerously close to the Big Island Wednesday and Wednesday night.

· Maximum sustained winds are near 120 mph, with higher gusts.
o Madeline is a category 3 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale.
o Some weakening is forecast through early Thursday.
· The minimum central pressure of the storm is 958mb or 28.29 inches.

*Summary of Watches and Warnings*


A *Hurricane Watch and Tropical Storm Warning* is in effect for:
Hawaii County

 

A *Tropical Storm Watch*is in effect for:
Maui County including the islands of Maui Molokai and Lanai

*Hazards Affecting the United States or its Territories*


*Rainfall: *Madeline is expected to produce 5 to 10 inches of rainfall with localized amounts up to 15 inches over the Big Island. This rainfall may lead to dangerous flash floods and mudslides. Up to 4 inches of rain can be expected in Maui County. 
 

*Storm Surge:* Damaging swells of 10 to 20 feet could reach the coastline Wednesday and Thursday. Coastal Flooding will be possible along east facing shores. 
 

*Wind:* Tropical storm conditions are expected and hurricane conditions possible over Hawaii County on Wednesday. Tropical storm conditions are possible over Maui County, including the islands of Maui Molokai and Lanai, on Wednesday. 
 

*Rip Currents:* High risk for dangerous rip currents today through Thursday.


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 30, 2016)

dsmrp said:


> Yes, DH has been tracking. The windward(east) and north sides should be affected the most.  Hope they keep on their projected tracks past the islands. We're flying to Honolulu Thursday and Big Island early next week.  Hopefully will miss Lester's effects.



Keep and eye on the big island the next couple of days. If Madeline hits, the Big Island may not be  place you want to fly into if you can fly into it at all. When Iniki hit Kauai in 1992 the island was wiped out.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 30, 2016)

Been windy on Maui, but that's not really anything special. WKORV has distributed letters about the storm and left messages suggesting we have food and water, etc...even though Maui hasn't issued any alerts yet. Looks like a nice day today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Aug 30, 2016)

*Hawaii Hurricane update 1700 EDT*

*Major Hurricane Madeline Tracking Westward Towards the Hawaiian Islands *

*Key Points*


At 5:00 p.m. EDT, the center of Hurricane Madeline was located near latitude 19.3 North, longitude 149.4 West. 
Madeline is moving toward the west-northwest near 10 mph. 
This motion is expected to continue today, followed by a turn toward the west-southwest tonight through early Thursday. On the forecast track, the center of Madeline will pass dangerously close to the Big Island of Hawaii Wednesday and Wednesday night.
 
Maximum sustained winds are near 115 mph, with higher gusts. 
Some weakening is forecast during the next 48 hours. 
Hurricane force winds extend outward up to 25 miles from the center, and tropical storm force winds extend 125 miles from the center.
 
The estimated minimum central pressure is 967 mb (28.56 inches).
 *Summary of Watches and Warnings *


 A* Hurricane Warning* is in effect for: 
Hawaii County.
 
A *Tropical Storm Watch* is in effect for: 
Maui, Molokai, Lanai.

 *Hazards Affecting the United States or its Territories:* 


Wind: Hurricane conditions are expected over Hawaii County on Wednesday into early Thursday. Tropical storm conditions are possible over Maui County, including the islands of Maui Molokai and Lanai, on Wednesday into early Thursday.  
Surf: Swells generated by Madeline are expected to build from east to west across the Hawaiian Islands today and tonight, possibly becoming damaging along east facing shorelines of Hawaii County and eastern portions of the Island of Maui on Wednesday and Thursday. A High Surf Warning is in effect for east facing shores of east Maui. A High Surf Advisory is in effect for east facing shores of Kauai, Oahu, Molokai and west Maui. 
Rain: Heavy rains associated with Madeline may reach Hawaii County on Wednesday, and may impact other Hawaiian Islands later Wednesday through Thursday. Madeline is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 5 to 10 inches, with isolated maximum amounts near 15 inches, across the Big Island, especially over windward portions. This rainfall may lead to dangerous flash floods and mudslides. A Flash Flood Watch continues for the Big Island on Wednesday and Thursday. Madeline may produce up to 4 inches of rainfall across Maui County.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 30, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Keep and eye on the big island the next couple of days. If Madeline hits, the Big Island may not be  place you want to fly into if you can fly into it at all. When Iniki hit Kauai in 1992 the island was wiped out.



Oh oh, the projected swath is over the southern half of the Big Island, the next couple of days will tell...Maybe I should pray for the Fujiwara effect between Madeline and Lester. I read somewhere that it could help alter the courses in the right direction away from the islands.

Lester is currently forecast to weaken to a tropical storm by the weekend...let's hope that holds.

Too bad, this is my daughter's boyfriend's first trip to Hawaii.  And she hasn't been there in 10 years. They are really looking forward it.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 31, 2016)

*Iniki 1992*

There is a photo in the lighthouse visitor center on Kauai showing a wave breaking over the top of the 100 ft tall lighthouse.  The lighthouse is built on a promintory that is probably another 100 ft above the water line.  

A few years after Iniki I was talking with a local who said he would never ever take an ice cube for granted.  He said it was 13 months before restaurants served drinks with ice cubes.

After going through Katrina I don't want anything to do with hurricanes.

Sterling


----------



## LilyPond (Aug 31, 2016)

I lived in Hawaii when Hurricane Iniki hit and all I can say is if a hurricane is within a couple of days striking distance then *be prepared no matter what the weather reports say*.  I imagine weather prediction tools are more accurate today, but 20+ years ago we all went to bed with the weather reports stating the islands were safe, and a few hours later the island-wide sirens sounded and everyone went into a panic because Iniki was coming.  Stores sold out of water, batteries, matches, food, and Hurricane Iniki hit Kauai like it was a perfect bulls eye.  Absolutely perfect.  

Nature will do what nature wants.  Always be prepared, and if you don’t need it, then no harm done.


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like Madeline has been downgraded to a tropical storm, but still could cause plenty of damage with flooding.  If Madeline weren't enough, more rain from Lester on the weekend.  Be interesting to see next week if there's any change in the lava flows.


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 31, 2016)

*Kapoho flooded again*

Aloha,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kttkMqfVNA
I say again because it happened two years ago with Iselle 
I'm guessing that it is really Waiopae Road and not Kapoho Kai
https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...e03d33b!8m2!3d19.4918795!4d-154.8264959?hl=en
Jack


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 31, 2016)

The path of Lester is on a parallel course to the islands.
This one is just as worrisome


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 1, 2016)

We are on Maui until the 10th.  I hope Lester is downgraded by then.  Madeline seems to be causing some rain and clouds but not anything significant.  We will see tomorrow!  

We will watch the local news tonight and see what the latest is.  

We may head to Haleakala tomorrow early!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 1, 2016)

At WKORV and the weather was a little windy and a little rain but otherwise a great day today.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 1, 2016)

We're scheduled to leave Maui on Saturday evening. We'll see how it goes. So far no issues, though the eastern side of the island was socked in and had a lot of rain when we went there yesterday.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 1, 2016)

emuyshondt said:


> We're scheduled to leave Maui on Saturday evening. We'll see how it goes. So far no issues, though the eastern side of the island was socked in and had a lot of rain when we went there yesterday.




WKORV left another message to all units yesterday that the east side will expect lots of weather related issues and indicated they will be sending yet another letter to all units today with similar info on the next few days anticipated weather. 

I stayed on the west side yesterday and experienced only a little rain and some wind - in other words, a typical Maui day.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 1, 2016)

Got the same message. Looks like a great day today too. Lester's projected path seems to be slowly drifting northward, so I'm still hopeful we won't have any problem leaving here Satruday evening. 

I rather enjoyed the day yesterday, with the very light drizzle keeping things cool.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 2, 2016)

Hurricane Watch just posted 5 pm HST for Oahu in addition to Maui and Hawaii.


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 2, 2016)

We're scheduled to arrive in Maui from Kauai Saturday around 3:30.

Been watching as well but hopeful that our flight will operate normally.  So far, Hawaiian hasn't cancelled anything - or offered rebooking option.  I may call later today regardless and see if can shift to an earlier flight.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 2, 2016)

krj9999 said:


> We're scheduled to arrive in Maui from Kauai Saturday around 3:30.
> 
> Been watching as well but hopeful that our flight will operate normally.  So far, Hawaiian hasn't cancelled anything - or offered rebooking option.  I may call later today regardless and see if can shift to an earlier flight.



You might be okay the track is moving north of the islands right now...


----------



## dsmrp (Sep 4, 2016)

Fortunately  Lester's passed by far enough  to the north,  and only effects we encountered in Honolulu were a few more showers in the  valleys, high humidity and lack of wind yesterday. Even my mother a lifetime resident said it was hot and stuffy.  On to the Big Island, kona side tomorrow.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 4, 2016)

*Weather Channel*

I've been watching the Weather Channel ever since the Hurricane hit Florida and headed NE along the coast.

During that entire time they never mentioned anything about the two Hawaii Hurricanes.    We have some very dear and close friends on Kauai and were concerned about them.

I guess the Weather Channel is aiming at the largest audience. 

Sterling


----------

